# Inactivity Power Off Mode



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

Need a little help with a problem. I got the latest and greatest software updates
on my 2 811's (380). I use Tivo on one unit, and now the unit goes into standby
with the bouncing Dish logo. I had the Inactivity Power Off Mode set to off,
which I thought would keep the unit on all the time. Anyone have any ideas on
how to keep the unit from going into standby? Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Set an autotune timer for 4am until 1am...?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Question, are you using the Tivo to turn the 811's channel?

Then you should also be able to power up/awake the 811? Shouldn't you? Don't have a Tivo, so no that wasn't meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

I do use the Tivo remote control most of the time, (It's only a 27inch HTDV) so
I watch most of the HD stuff on another TV. I've only experienced this once so 
I haven't tried to change channels with the Tivo remote when it's in standby. 

I think what your telling me is that if Tivo changes the channel that the 811 will
come out of stand by, which I guess made my question kind of silly, but this was
something the 811 has never done before and I like to use Tivo to record when
I'm out of town, at the time I just didn't think the 921 was a very good choice
for DVR's

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well had the bouncing Dish logo this morning, and the Tivo remote won't bring the unit out of stand by. So I guess I have to set the event timer to some channel
between 1:00 and 4:00am. What's the pits is the unit goes into standby weather
the Inactivity Power Off Mode is on or off. At this point I don't want to give Charlie any more of my $$$ for a 622, when I see all the problems that many folks
are having with the new units, it sure reminds me of the 811 when it first came out. Why is it every time they come out with a new software update is seems to 
mess something else up? If anyone has any useful ideas, I'm all ears!

Scott


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

scottss810 said:


> Well had the bouncing Dish logo this morning, and the Tivo remote won't bring the unit out of stand by. So I guess I have to set the event timer to some channel
> between 1:00 and 4:00am. What's the pits is the unit goes into standby weather
> the Inactivity Power Off Mode is on or off. At this point I don't want to give Charlie any more of my $$$ for a 622, when I see all the problems that many folks
> are having with the new units, it sure reminds me of the 811 when it first came out. Why is it every time they come out with a new software update is seems to
> ...


Scott, don't believe everything you hear. I have a ViP622 and it is without a doubt, the best Dish Network receiver I have had yet. Do not be afraid of it, but know it now, that if your a die-hard Tivo fan, this is where you heard the most negativity. People who love Tivo complain alot about the DVR GUI and operation, and those that love the DVR complain alot about the Tivo. I think it is just a matter of opinion. Now having said that you can't make everyone happy.

I'd find someone close to you that has one and try it out for yourself before passing judgment.

Best luck,
Jason


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

scottss810 said:


> ...when I see all the problems that many folks
> are having with the new units, it sure reminds me of the 811 when it first came out....Scott


Form my perspective my 622 has been just about rock solid. As for my 811, that thing has been nails! I have been so impressed with the 622 that I'm probably going to upgrade my 811 to another 622. Remember for every complaint you see there are probably 10 or 20 happy campers with their boxes. Right now I see lots of complaints regarding D*'s latest offerings. Take it all with a grain of salt. I have found that Jason usually offers outstanding advise regarding E* hardware products. Shame his taste in beer is not as well define......


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Form my perspective my 622 has been just about rock solid. As for my 811, that thing has been nails! I have been so impressed with the 622 that I'm probably going to upgrade my 811 to another 622. Remember for every complaint you see there are probably 10 or 20 happy campers with their boxes. Right now I see lots of complaints regarding D*'s latest offerings. Take it all with a grain of salt. I have found that Jason usually offers outstanding advise regarding E* hardware products. Shame his taste in beer is not as well define......


The Artster resurfaces. How's it going my friend?

These days my taste in beer isn't what it used to be. At least I don't drink those trendy Guinness over Blue Moon drinks that look like..., well you were there.... :lol: :grin:

But hey I'm a day closer to retirement and death. Here's to not being able to take the chit with you!... 










Now, back to topic, I'd hate to violate my own rules of the 811 forum. LOL


----------



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well thanks for the info about the 622, at some point I'll change to a new reciever.
I've had my two 811's since they first came out, and it sure took awhile for it become a fairly stable unit. I believe I paid full price for the first one $399.00
and $279.00 for the second (granted this was when it had just came out). I just want to get my $$$ worth out of these units before I upgrade. I only use the OTA for HD stuff, I live close to the transmitting towers in the Dallas area, and
except for locals I get a good picture on SD on my 43 inch Hitachi.

The reason I got TiVO for my 27 inch, is I got it almost free after rebates, and at the time the 921 was the only unit dish had with HD. It's been a rock solid unit
once set up. 

Again thanks for the help, I did finally get the 811 to stay on using the event timer set to go to a channel from 2:00am to 4:05 am every day.

Scott


----------

